# حاجتنا إلى السهر...



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاجتنا إلى السهر







اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة ( مت 26: 41 )
إن الطبيعة البشرية وعدو الخير لا يؤمَن لهما جانب! 
فهذه الطبيعة مهما تهذبت وارتقت، لا يطرأ عليها تغيير، بل إنها تظل كما هي بكل ميولها وغرائزها حتى نهاية الحياة على الأرض. كما أن عدونا لا يضعف ولا تثبط همته، فهو دائماً أبداً العدو اللدود الحقود الذي إن هدأ حيناً، لا يهدأ إلا لكي يترقب الفرصة المناسبة له، حتى ينفث فينا كل الأهواء التي يراها كافية لسقوطنا في الخطية.

ومن ثم إذا لم يحيا المؤمنون حياة اليقظة والسهر، عرّضوا أنفسهم للسقوط في الخطية في وقت لا ينتظرونه وفي ظروف لا يعملون لها حساباً. لذلك قال الرب لنا "اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" ( مت 26: 41 ).
 وقال الرسول بطرس "لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً مَنْ يبتلعه هو، 
فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان" ( 1بط 5: 8 ،9).

ويقصد بالسهر؛ المواظبة على الشركة مع الرب، وحفظ القلب تحت تأثيره. وهذا العمل ليس من العسير علينا القيام به، لأنه لا يتطلب منا مجهوداً عقلياً كما يظن البعض، إذ أن كل ما يتطلبه هو الإيمان الحقيقي بوجود الرب معنا ومحبته لنا ورغبته الخالصة في أن نحيا معه.

والطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا هذا الدرس الثمين. فالنباتات مثلاً لا تبذل مجهوداً في سبيل نموها، إذ أن كل ما تفعله هو أنها تظل في مكانها هادئة مطمئنة. وفي هدوئها واطمئنانها تمتص من الشمس والهواء والأرض، ما تحتاج إليه من غذاء، وبذلك تنمو وتُثمر أيضاً.

وإذا لم نستطع التمتع بالشركة مع الرب وقتاً ما، فلا نفشل، بل لنتذكر في الحال أن الرب يحبنا أكثر مما نحبه، ويهتم بنا أكثر مما نهتم به، ويشتاق إلينا أكثر مما نشتاق إليه. فهو القائل أيضاً "محبة أبدية أحببتك، من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" ( إر 31: 3 )، وبذلك تتجه نفوسنا إليه وتستريح في حضرته، ومن ثم لا تستطيع الخطية أن تخدعنا أو يكن في نفوسنا ميل إليها.

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام متميز وجميل

شكرا ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام متميز وجميل
> 
> شكرا ليك


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*صلوا لئلا تدخلوا في التجربة...*

*كلام رائع حبيبي...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*ميرسي الك...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلوا لئلا تدخلوا في التجربة...*
> 
> *كلام رائع حبيبي...*
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ومن ثم إذا لم يحيا المؤمنون حياة اليقظة والسهر، عرّضوا أنفسهم للسقوط في الخطية في وقت لا ينتظرونه وفي ظروف لا يعملون لها حساباً. لذلك قال الرب لنا "اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" ( مت 26: 41 ).
> وقال الرسول بطرس "لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً مَنْ يبتلعه هو،
> فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان" ( 1بط 5: 8 ،9).*​



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------

